# How to solve 3x3 first layer blindfolded



## GalPro (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi guys,
can you teach me or give me a good tutorial for how to solve the first layer of the 3x3 while blindfolded?

Thanks


----------



## Ellis (Jan 4, 2009)

Are you trying to learn how to do the whole cube blindfolded? Because with any normal blindfold method you won't be solving it in layers.

What usually happens when blindfold cubing is that you solve all the corners and then all the edges, or vice versa, using whatever method. Solving only one layer would be harder than it needs to be.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Jan 4, 2009)

use the search engine. Really, its not that hard, there are tons of tutorials to solve it blindfolded but *not* solving it layer by layer, but by solving corners then edges


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 4, 2009)

Humm, this is fun. 52.98 first try. 

Essentially using http://cube.garron.us/BLD/speed/index.htm to trace corners through cross and freestyle while blindfolded.

Something like this for the solve.


----------

